# Help McKenzie your killing us



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Got our new club pricing for 2012. Core up $7.00 and core mid sections could be up to $20.00 more and some targets $30.00 

Item # MSRP Club Price


Lil' Mack 20170 89.99 68.25
Lil' Mack repl. Vital 20171 23.99 20.59
E-Z Mack 21130 129.99 111.59
E-Z Mack repl. Vital 21131 38.99 33.49
Mack Daddy 20180 149.99 121.99
Mack Daddy repl. Vital 20181 34.99 31.99
Crossbow ShotBlocker Traveler 18x16x11 20862 69.99 58.99
Team Realtree ShotBlocker 18x18x1 20899 79.99 65.89

XT SERIES 
XT Medium Grazing Deer 21310 411.99 309.99
XT Medium Grazing Deer Core 21311 52.99 41.99
XT Medium Grazing Deer Mid/Core 21312 218.99 172.99
XT Large Alert Deer 21320 441.99 389.99
XT Large Alert/Sneak Deer Core 21321 72.99 59.99
XT Large Alert/Sneak Deer Mid/Core 21322 229.99 179.99
XT Large Sneak Deer 21330 442.99 359.99
XT Medium Black Bear 21350 435.99 348.99
XT Medium Black Bear Core 21351 71.99 58.99
XT Medium Black Bear Mid/Core 21352 235.99 184.99
XT Standing Bear 21360 531.99 413.99
XT Standing Bear Core 21361 87.99 71.99
XT Standing Bear Mid/Core 21362 288.99 222.99
XT Wild Boar 21370 449.99 359.99
XT Wild Boar Core 21371 72.99 57.99
XT Wild Boar Core/Mid 21372 244.99 192.99
XT Javelina 21380 317.99 258.99
XT Javelina Core 21381 71.99 49.99
XT Javelina Head/Mid/Core 21382 221.99 174.99
XT Pronghorn Antelope 21420 442.99 365.99
XT Pronghorn Antelope Core 21421 72.99 58.99
XT Pronghorn Antelope Mid/Core 21422 234.99 189.99
XT Coyote 21430 392.99 319.99
XT Coyote Core 21431 72.99 57.99
XT Coyote Mid/Core 21432 209.99 173.99
XT Mountain Lion 21440 452.99 368.99
XT Mountain Lion Core 21441 62.99 51.99
XT Mountain Lion Mid/Core 21442 245.99 199.99
XT Mule Deer 21450 486.99 399.99
XT Mule Deer Core 21451 70.99 62.99
XT Mule Deer Mid/Core 21452 252.99 209.99
XT Russian Boar 21460 451.99 378.99
XT Russian Boar Core 21461 62.99 54.99
XT Russian Boar Mid/Core 21462 248.99 199.99
XT Medium Deer 21500 453.99 358.99
XT Medium Deer Core 21501 65.99 53.99
XT Medium Deer Mid/Core 21502 235.99 192.99
XT Bedded Deer 21510 475.99 374.99
XT Bedded Deer Core 21511 64.99 55.99
XT Bedded Deer Mid/Core 21512 252.99 205.99
XT Large Deer 21520 495.99 399.99
XT Large Deer Core 21521 71.99 61.99
XT Large Deer Mid/Core 21522 269.99 218.99
XT Bighorn Sheep 21550 630.99 489.99
XT Bighorn Sheep Core 21551 71.99 61.99
XT Bighorn Sheep Mid/Core 21552 277.99 219.99
XT Wolf 21580 459.99 362.99
XT Wolf Core 21581 66.99 54.99
XT Wolf Mid/Core 21582 239.99 195.99
XT Medium Brown Bear 21600 517.99 407.99
XT Medium Brown Bear Core 21601 71.99 61.99
XT Medium Brown Bear Mid/Core 21602 275.99 219.99
XT African Leopard 21700 454.99 369.99
XT African Leopard Core 21701 63.99 52.99
XT African Leopard Mid/Core 21702 246.99 198.99
XT African Warthog 21710 476.99 384.99
XT African Warthog Core 21711 61.99 52.99
XT African Warthog Mid/Core 21712 231.99 187.99
XT African Impala 21720 533.99 418.99
XT African Impala Core 21721 63.99 52.99
XT African Impala Mid/Core 21722 241.99 195.99
XT African Hyena 21740 414.99 309.99
XT African Hyena Core 21741 63.99 51.99
XT African Hyena Mid/Core 21742 226.99 184.99
XT Blesbok 21750 463.99 371.99
XT Blesbok Core 21751 64.99 52.99
XT Belsbok Mid/Core 21752 254.99 199.99
XT Black Buck 21800 467.99 359.99
XT Black Buck Core 21801 59.99 49.99
XT Black Buck Mid/Core 21802 217.99 175.99
XT Corsican Sheep 21810 551.99 419.99
XT Corsican Sheep Core 21811 65.99 54.99
XT Corsican Sheep Mid/Core 21812 245.99 198.99
XT Fallow Deer 21830 463.99 353.99
XT Fallow Deer Core 21831 63.99 52.99
XT Fallow Deer Mid/Core 21832 241.99 192.99
XT Chamois 21840 454.99 349.99
XT Chamois Core 21841 66.99 54.99
XT Chamois Mid/Core 21842 194.99 161.99

HD Targets 
HD Medium Deer 20500 407.99 319.99
HD Medium Deer Mid 20501 188.99 149.99
HD Bedded Buck 20510 432.99 341.99
HD Bedded Buck Mid 20511 210.99 167.99
HD Large Deer 20520 441.99 349.99
Hd Large Deer Mid 20521 215.99 169.99
HD Elk 20540 1,219.99 929.99
HD Elk 20541 443.99 449.99
HD Bighorn Sheep 20550 588.99 449.99
HD Bighorn Sheep Mid 20551 232.99 189.99
HD Caribou 20560 1,031.99 805.99
HD Caribou Mid 20561 385.99 309.99
HD Mountain Goat 20570 502.99 389.99
HD Mountain Goat Mid 20571 241.99 209.99
HD Wolf 20580 410.99 319.99
HD Wolf Mid 20581 191.99 159.99
HD Bison 20590 1,256.97 998.99
HD Bison Mid 20591 510.99 402.99
HD Medium Bear 20600 461.99 369.99
HD Medium Bear Mid 20601 219.99 182.99

Natra-Look Targets 
NL Quartering Deer 20300 402.99 346.99
NL Quartering Deer Mid 20301 201.99 178.99
NL Grazing Deer 20310 392.99 323.35
NL Grazing Deer Mid 20311 190.99 172.99
NL Large Deer 20320 423.99 372.99
NL Large Deer/Sneak Mid 20321 209.99 167.99
NL Sneak Deer 20330 414.99 334.99
NL Climbing Bear 20340 420.99 363.99
NL Climbing Bear Mid 20341 212.99 173.99
NL Medium Bear 20350 408.99 343.99
NL Medium Bear Mid 20351 201.99 173.99
NL Standing Bear 20360 498.99 436.99
NL Standing Bear Mid 20361 253.99 217.99
NL Wild Boar 20370 420.99 367.99
NL Wild Boar Mid 20371 215.99 189.99
NL Javelina 20380 274.99 239.99
NL Javelina Head and Mid 20381 179.99 138.99
NL Turkey 20390 195.99 163.99
NL Strutting Turkey 20400 353.99 279.99
NL Gobbling Turkey 20410 246.99 199.99
NL Pronghorn 20420 401.99 343.99
NL Pronghorn Mid 20421 193.99 163.99
NL Coyote 20430 352.99 299.99
NL Coyote Mid 20431 169.99 132.99
NL Mountain Lion 20440 407.99 346.99
NL Mountain Lion Mid 20441 199.99 162.99
NL Mule Deer 20450 446.99 373.99
NL Mule Deer Mid 20451 213.99 179.99
NL Russian Boar 20460 401.99 353.99
NL Russian Boar Mid 20461 197.99 162.99
NL Medium Deer 20470 381.99 338.99
NL Medium Deer Mid 20471 185.99 152.99

This is crazy every year big price increases and the quality suck!!! I have had targets shot up one shoot.
We raised our price this year from $10.00 to $15.00. I want people to see the prices we pay for targets and cores so they will understand price increase.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

These are petrolium based products......OIL COSTS MORE.....


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

No more than last year.

These prices do not include shipping. Big orders small ordes no breaks on anything.


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

I am with you, the prices are outrageous! The targets won't even last one day on the defense range. A price increase for the shoots is inline but only the best shoots will survive. Do watcha gotta do to make it happen!


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

taxidermy forms too.....


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

That sucks ! For the price they should hold up better like Rienheart


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Wow! I just sent an email to McKenzie to order 5 more targets. Guess i need to check prices and shipping first. I wonder if Rinehart went up?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

They didn't go up last year, they are a business. I know times are tight for clubs, but I'm hopeful that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't always look at price as much as I pay attention to how easily the arrows pull out and how long they last......inflation from year to year is what it is. The guys at the top of the food chain continue to make the same profits and the guys at the bottom continue to make less and pay more!


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Amen brother (shootingedgetec) I get so pissed when I think about how everything in this world is going up in price but the "little man" hasnt gotten raises from their jobs or there income hasnt went up with the times!!!! Hell even the payouts at the Big National shoots are nothing not unless you are a Pro!!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

It's hard for a company to control their pricing as there are many uncontrollable influences that impact it. With that said, a company can certainly control there quality! Mackenzie targets have really declined in the last few years...IBO's defense course is evidence of that after the first day of shooters. Last year at Bedford, one group (that I witnessed) gave an 11 to every arrow that stuck in the ground behind the target. We're paying for quality but don't seem to be getting it......And we're supposed to keep local shoots viable....:***:


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

We have a new club with some older McKenzie targets. We need to buy some new targets and was wondering if someone has an average number of shots Rinehart and a McKenzie will take? I would like to figure cost per shot and see which target is a better deal.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

It's a catch 22. Clubs either lose money with the McKenzies or have to raise prices. Shooters complain about higher prices and attendance is reduced. Switch to Rinehart and shooters complain that that's not the target they're shooting at the big shoots so attendance is reduced.

Until the IBO and ASA either switch/switch back to Rineharts or demand McKenzie gets their quality and durability up, local clubs are going to take it in the shorts.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Just ordered my new targets from Krista at McKenzie. They have a promo going on right now where if you order 5 or more XT targets, you get a free extra core for all of them. Also, free shipping for orders over $1500. So all in all, i'm happy with that.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Guys, Rinehart came into being because John wanted to help archery and archery clubs. Contact Rinehart. Ask for James, Barb and even John, though retired, is still available. There are club prices and dealer prices and special offers for benefits. Clubs that are within a few hours drive of Rinehart should make the trip. Our club, Canton, Illinois, did and glad we did.

I can say this; McKenzie target bodies don't hold up so the club can make money in the long run. I saw the new E-Z flex centers beginning to give on the opposite side at Metropolis in 2010. Our club has Rinehart target bodies "old enough to vote." Only now, after 12 years, our club is thinking of selling some of the older Rinehart targets. 12 YEARS! Of all the standard McKenzie targets we never had one that survived 3 years..... Last report I heard was that we now have over 100 Rinehart targets. What's that tell you?


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

That sounds decent:thumbs_up



nccrutch said:


> Just ordered my new targets from Krista at McKenzie. They have a promo going on right now where if you order 5 or more XT targets, you get a free extra core for all of them. Also, free shipping for orders over $1500. So all in all, i'm happy with that.


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

Who now owns McKenzie...is it a particular arrow manufacturing company? Does that company carry a big stick with the IBO, ASA, NFAA? Like ol' Deep Throat told the boys at the Washington Post, "Follow the money." Rinehart couldn't match what McKenzie was offering Mike and ASA and Ken at IBO. NFAA? Have you seen pictures of the facility they put up in Podunk, I mean Yanton, S.D.? Anybody know what the relationship is between that arrow company and a certain split limb bow manufacturer? If you're into conspiricies target archery might just be the place for you.


----------



## shamlin (Aug 18, 2007)

Everyone saying that prices are going up for this and that are not well informed. The stagnation in the economy has actually driven prices down. We have 3 million in Government contracts for fighter jet metallic parts and the Government took their 4% price reduction this year because the Federal CPI (Conusmer Price Index) fell by more than 4% in 2011. Metal prices have stayed pretty stagnant over-all with some fluctuations throughout the year. The bottom line is companies like McKenzie and others are trying to make up for shortfalls on customer orders as all end-users are tightening the belt. It is either that or just good old fashined greed!! For others that claim the price of fuel is driving petroleum based product prices to increase are just mis-informed. 2011 actually seen an over-ll reduction in per barrel price over 2010, thus the reductionin CPI. I tend to watch airline prices as a good measure of fuel and how it effects the economy. Airline ticket prices have been fairly flat the last 2 1/2 years.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks shamlin. you make some great points. :thumbs_up


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

OT3D said:


> Who now owns McKenzie...is it a particular arrow manufacturing company? Does that company carry a big stick with the IBO, ASA, NFAA? Like ol' Deep Throat told the boys at the Washington Post, "Follow the money." Rinehart couldn't match what McKenzie was offering Mike and ASA and Ken at IBO. NFAA? Have you seen pictures of the facility they put up in Podunk, I mean Yanton, S.D.? Anybody know what the relationship is between that arrow company and a certain split limb bow manufacturer? If you're into conspiricies target archery might just be the place for you.


Delta owns McKenzie as far as I know. That was published. About like Savage owns Bowtech.

Back when ASA had Rinehart targets the deal was far different. The present deal McKenzie has with the ASA had the benefit of the deal that wasn't working for Rinehart. 

Are your referring to Easton owning Hoyt...or owning the NFAA...or owning both?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Sonny, i also heard that Easton bought Delta/McKenzie a couple years ago, but you know how rumors are. all i know about easton is they've put a bunch of money into centers at gainesville as well as yankton and maybe a couple other places. good for archery. that facility at gainesville is pretty cool. i doubt anybody but hoyt owns hoyt. who'd want to when you can get a Martin?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Rumors may abound, but a bit of Googling can show many things;
"During the 1980s, Easton completed a pair of acquisitions. In 1983 it bought Hoyt Archery Company, maker of high-end bows and accessories."

Doesn't saying anything about Delta and don't say hocky poc. Easton has a history in hockey about 30 lines deep.

I shall refrain from commmenting on the Martin thing.... I'll show pics when I get them in or take my own... It ain't pretty....


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

if the bow speed were at 280 like asa has them you wont wear the targets near as bad but everybody seems to want to shoot high speed and targets will not last unless they are very dense. i bought a range in Augusta last year and got a very good deal with the range in the shape it was hardly anybody shot this particular range and i have barely noticed any wear on the side that wasn't shot and i have a shot with several other people every weekend since. SLOW DOWN YOUR BOWS!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Junebughasty said:


> if the bow speed were at 280 like asa has them you wont wear the targets near as bad but everybody seems to want to shoot high speed and targets will not last unless they are very dense. i bought a range in Augusta last year and got a very good deal with the range in the shape it was hardly anybody shot this particular range and i have barely noticed any wear on the side that wasn't shot and i have a shot with several other people every weekend since. SLOW DOWN YOUR BOWS!


Amen to that, brother!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Rumors may abound, but a bit of Googling can show many things;
> "During the 1980s, Easton completed a pair of acquisitions. In 1983 it bought Hoyt Archery Company, maker of high-end bows and accessories."
> 
> Doesn't saying anything about Delta and don't say hocky poc. Easton has a history in hockey about 30 lines deep.
> ...


not to mention that they make a ton of money off aluminum baseball bats, tennis rackets, and a bunch of other junk.

a couple years ago down at Metropolis had some refreshments with the fella who, i was told, owned delta/mckenzie. my foggy memory tells me that he was discussing the buyout by easton. i'm gonna have to research it a bit further.

here's the research... http://sandbox.eastonarchery.com/company-links


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> not to mention that they make a ton of money off aluminum baseball bats, tennis rackets, and a bunch of other junk.
> 
> a couple years ago down at Metropolis had some refreshments with the fella who, i was told, owned delta/mckenzie. my foggy memory tells me that he was discussing the buyout by easton. i'm gonna have to research it a bit further.
> 
> here's the research... http://sandbox.eastonarchery.com/company-links




Easton Archery and Easton Alum. are not connected..... they have not been affiliated for over 30plus years...if not longer. Just so you people know. So the baseball , football...and all that sports lines...has nothing to do or is connected with Archery Easton.....other then the name Easton.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks bhtr3d...i didn't know that. but that's just one of the many things i don't know. but don't they share similar logos?


----------

